# To Ibsed ...re: atkins diet



## rain (May 5, 2003)

I read your post on the Atkins diet...I suffer tremendously with IBS-C during my periods...and I have tried everything...nothing helps...But now I am doing a modified version of the atkins diet...you are mistaken about having no carbs the first 2 weeks...it is low carb intake the first 2 weeks...no more than 20 grams per day, and these they recommend you get from salad --vegies. I just wanted to clarify that for you...So far I am having fairly good BM's, which is cause to celebrate for me







because as I said, I have suffered greatly from IBS-C...and I know it's the low carb...low sugar diet I am on.It's worth a try...I had pretty much given up hope







and thought I would suffer for the rest of my life...little did I know that carbs and sugars were blocking me up...and to think of *ALL* the drs I have been to in the past 25 years...not one suggested this low carb-sugar idea to me.rain


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Really appreciate your reply.However,I did get a email from another C. person who told me her experiences with this type of diet had made her even worse !Also,another person advised me that the Atkins Diet works better for people with D.So far,so disheartened.You say you are doing a "modified " version of the diet.THIS is exactly what I'd like to find out about but no-one is giving me any details. *PLEASE* could you give me some more guidelines (e.g. a typical day's menu would be really helpful - and how you come to choose the right combination of foods !!!!)Thanks in adavance.....an increasingly desperate Ibsed


----------



## rain (May 5, 2003)

Hi Ibsed...Sorry for taking so long to respond but I just now came online and it is Thursday evening here in Seattle.BTW...I was going to send you an e-mail, but saw no address...also my sister and her family live in Switzerland...anyways... *For me* cutting out alot of carbs and sugars have helped...so far







The real test will be if it works for when I have my period because that is when I suffer the most.But...all my life I have had to refrain from certain foods because they would cause incredible pains and gas and bloating and constipation for me...so cutting out those foods isn't a big deal.They are foods like corn (although I do eat it occasionally







) cabbage, raw cauliflower, lentils, *ABSOLUTELY NO BEANS WHAT SO EVER* and other raw vegies. Also for breakfast and snacking I *LOVE* cereal..even straight out of the box...well I have stopped that for this month..Instead I will eat eggs, cheese, chicken, anything protein.And now I read lables and look for the sugar content...you would be surprised at how many foods have some sort of sugar...not just artificial but natural like milk...I can only, well should only, drink lactose free milk....so it's things like this that I have modified.I used to eat pasta 3 times a week and rice the rest...gawd I love the stuff...but I have cut it out completely just for this month's trial to see if it makes a difference when I start my period.Also...when I want a sandwich...I eat it without the bread. Sometimes I roll up- whatever it is - in big leaf lettuce.Another thing which I think is helping me is my pure water intake...greatly increased 6-8 glasses a day...and maybe this combined without any of that gluten stuff stuck in me...is helping me "go" everyday







So this is what I mean about a modified version of atkins...I do allow myself some more carbs than what the diet suggests, but my carb intake has been *GREATLY* reduced. And I allow myself to enjoy my evening glass of wine







And I try to cut out alot of junk food....which right there is loaded with carbs and sugars.I have to say that little by little, I am losing my taste and desire for alot of these foods







So I don't know what to tell you other than I'll let you know when my period starts if my IBS-C hits with a vengence...which should be sometime in early June around the 8th.Hope this helped you some.rain


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Many thanks Rain.Sounds like you already had a sensitivity to foods (the gas and bloating)so cutting them out has been the key - just like any kind of food elimination diet.My symptoms have never been so clear cut.I also have problems with acidity and slow digestion ,which complicate matters.When I can get my act together (I'm pretty depressed right now and junk food is a kind of comfort),I'll try and do as you have.Hope things work out for you.PS. for sending private messages,you don't have to email - you can use the private message board just as easily.


----------

